# "A Place in the Sun" - A question



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We all know how we love to hate this 'feel good' programme but I have a question which has bothered me for some time now. At the start of the programme they have some scrolling titles which proclaim things like 3000 hours of sun etc. One of these states that there is 160 km coastline. The new series repeats this. I just wondered if they have ever been to Spain or have they confused it with Sark?? Anyone know why they think Spain only has 160 km of coastline? I have mentioned this on UKTV message boards etc but nobody seems to know. A special prize awaits the best answer!!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

They think km is kilomile!

They are ONLY 2nd rate journos after all - Proof reading? Pah! - for beginners

I'm guessing as I've never even seen the said programme - AND WONT!


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

We had to get our nightly fix of these programmes throughout our planning/moving year... enjoy the views, ignore the advice/property prices / distances/directions(!), and get out here to your own place soon then you won't need to watch it any more!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

They keep on re-screening the one with Richard Whiteley and his partner, and he died in June 2005.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a new series around filmed end 2008; but still they think Spain has but 160 km coastline.....


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't you just love it when the programme gets you all excited... and then you find out in the final credits that the prices shown were correct in 2003 

Neil


----------



## Tomo (Mar 6, 2009)

thrax said:


> We all know how we love to hate this 'feel good' programme but I have a question which has bothered me for some time now. At the start of the programme they have some scrolling titles which proclaim things like 3000 hours of sun etc. One of these states that there is 160 km coastline. The new series repeats this. I just wondered if they have ever been to Spain or have they confused it with Sark?? Anyone know why they think Spain only has 160 km of coastline? I have mentioned this on UKTV message boards etc but nobody seems to know. A special prize awaits the best answer!!!



Thats a good question! I heard the other day that Italy has more coastline than France and Spain put together... I also wonder if that is true (though possibly more likely than your one!)


----------

